# "Resume program" gone



## Wcchamp18 (Oct 17, 2016)

When viewing on demand programs there is no longer an option to "resume program". A month or so ago (prior to an update) I could watch a portion of an on demand program and then return later to watch the remainder. Now if I don't watch the entire program all in one sitting I have to sit through the portion I've already watched for a second time.

Tivo Premier XL 
COX Cable


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Wcchamp18 said:


> When viewing on demand programs there is no longer an option to "resume program". A month or so ago (prior to an update) I could watch a portion of an on demand program and then return later to watch the remainder. Now if I don't watch the entire program all in one sitting I have to sit through the portion I've already watched for a second time.
> 
> Tivo Premier XL
> COX Cable


it's a known issue no fix yet


----------



## scottchez (Dec 2, 2003)

Good News
Update

Someone from Cox called me and left a Voice Mail. Said to try Cox on Demand with the Resume and to call in on the phone if it is not working.

GOOD NEWS, I did 3 hours of Cox on Demand resuming 4 different shows on both my Tivo Bolt and my Two Tivo Minis.

Everything worked great.

I really like Cox on Demand. When it is working it is a lot like Netflix or Amazon, except most of the content is free with your Cox Cable.

Hopefully it is working good for everyone else now.

Thank you Tivo and Cox for fixing it.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

0our resume viewing is still broken in Omaha even after doing the restart of all hardware


----------



## Wcchamp18 (Oct 17, 2016)

Nope, still an issue here! Watched 45 minutes of Legion (new FX series) on Cox on demand. I had to walk away for an hour and upon return I now have to sit through the entire thing again just to see the last 45 minutes.

At least I haven't had any other Tivo issues in the past few months.


----------

